# Resistors for color blind/color limited?



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello everyone,
This isn't one of the forums that I tend to hang out in but I thought you may be the best folks to ask this of. 

I have a red green color deficiency and because of that I can't read resistor color bars/stripes. I've seem mention of printed resistors on stack exchange and a couple other forums but can't seem to find a location that sells the resistors in a quantity small enough for me. 

Does anyone else have this problem and has anyone found a solution?

As it is now in having to connect an MM every time I go to use a resistor.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Many, many years ago when I worked repairing logic boards I had a similar problem with 1/4 Watt resistors because of their size.
We simply put them in small ziplock bags with their value written on the outside.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

rab-byte said:


> Hello everyone,
> This isn't one of the forums that I tend to hang out in but I thought you may be the best folks to ask this of.
> 
> I have a red green color deficiency and because of that I can't read resistor color bars/stripes. I've seem mention of printed resistors on stack exchange and a couple other forums but can't seem to find a location that sells the resistors in a quantity small enough for me.
> ...


Children. I stapled them (the resistors) to a card and had my daughters read the colors and right down the values next to each one. Worked fine until they grew up.

My current and abiding problem is with the red/green LEDs used to indicate device status. My current wife has less patience than my kids had.


----------

